# New Barn Find! Mead Ranger



## Nickinator (Apr 4, 2012)

We bought this last night from someone local who'd just cleaned out a relative's barn that had recently passed away, he said it was full of 1930's stuff (car parts, etc) so thinking this bike had been in there a very long time. It is in remarkable shape for it's age, we're guessing this to be around 1921? There is a sticker on the down tube with patent dates and the last date listed is may 14, 1921. There was a tool in the toolbox tank, not sure if it's original to the bike-?

We spent a few hours cleaning it, could use a few more hours...Will probably sell this one eventually, but we'd like to be able to ride it occasionally this summer, so wondering if the old rims could/should be used, and where to get tires that don't cost an arm and a leg (tho' the red ones are super cool), or if we should switch out the rims (& hubs?) and get tires for the new rims. Heard that the new 700cc rims would work. Also, which rim is the original? We're guessing the front, it's wood with metal wrap.

Info/Comments on this Mead Ranger are welcome and appreciated!!
(PS- when did they merge with Schwinn?)

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 4, 2012)

nice bike. always liked the look of the moto bike..


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 4, 2012)

I am sure liking that honey colored Aristocrat saddle...very sweet!
If you are going to ultimately sell it, I would do as little as possible, just gently clean so a potential new owner could have realistic expectations and arrive at an appropriate price.
I am in the minority in this regard, but I just don't like new rims on these bicycles, takes away from originality and looks _______(comment withheld).
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nick you always find some good stuff. Love the seat.

Nice find dude.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah you really can't lose on this one; great find! I'd love to latch onto something earlier and complete as this.
Wouldn't it be truly incredible if this is your bike http://tubulocity.com/?p=47?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 4, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> We bought this last night from someone local who'd just cleaned out a relative's barn that had recently passed away, he said it was full of 1930's stuff (car parts, etc) so thinking this bike had been in there a very long time. It is in remarkable shape for it's age, we're guessing this to be around 1921? There is a sticker on the down tube with patent dates and the last date listed is may 14, 1921. There was a tool in the toolbox tank, not sure if it's original to the bike-?
> 
> We spent a few hours cleaning it, could use a few more hours...Will probably sell this one eventually, but we'd like to be able to ride it occasionally this summer, so wondering if the old rims could/should be used, and where to get tires that don't cost an arm and a leg (tho' the red ones are super cool), or if we should switch out the rims (& hubs?) and get tires for the new rims. Heard that the new 700cc rims would work. Also, which rim is the original? We're guessing the front, it's wood with metal wrap.
> 
> ...




Why cant i find anything like that


----------



## cstorar (Apr 4, 2012)

Man what a great find!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 4, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am sure liking that honey colored Aristocrat saddle...very sweet!
> If you are going to ultimately sell it, I would do as little as possible, just gently clean so a potential new owner could have realistic expectations and arrive at an appropriate price.
> I am in the minority in this regard, but I just don't like new rims on these bicycles, takes away from originality and looks _______(comment withheld).
> Chris




I absolutely agree. I'm surprised Nick *let* me clean this one, he really likes the "barn fresh" look. He hasn't even wiped the dirt off his Radiobike yet!!
I just used some simple green, very lightly on the areas of striping, and some rubbing compound on the brown paint, which is like iron. A power brass wire brush on the chrome, and that's it.

I probably wouldn't like the look of "new" rims on this bike either, but we don't have anything else that would fit it...and not sure we want to ride on the original rims. Not sure what we'll do yet. Open to suggestions. Really want to ride it! Crank is free and turns nicely.

Thx!
Darcie
 Oh, for those of you lamenting being unable to find these bikes, first you have to live where there are lots of old barns, then you have to scan all the ads in your state, and surrounding states, every hour of every day. Oh, and it doesn't hurt to be obsessed


----------



## bricycle (Apr 4, 2012)

cstorar said:


> Man what a great find!




hey Craig, I think your maroon one is less common that the brown meads...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 4, 2012)

Super find you two!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 4, 2012)

I would kill for that Aristocrat for my Ranger.

Seriously, that is one nice saddle. 

Let me know how much for the seat, I want it!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 4, 2012)

Speaking of that seat (which stays with the bike sillies!!)... reminds me of a beautifully patina'd horse saddle I used to have... miss the saddle more than the horse...but anywho, I used some prof. leather cleaner on it and it looks amazing. I do have the prof. leather preservative also, but am afraid it will darken the leather...which would suck, any bets? Would like to keep it supple and avoid cracks/peeling.


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 5, 2012)

Gorgeous, gotta love barn finds.


----------



## Lraybike (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rs matt (Apr 10, 2012)

*re wheels*

I am new to antique bikes, so forgive me if I put my foot in my mouth. I was an antique automotive hobbiest in a former life. DO I REGRET selling my Model A A very bad decision 20 years retrospective. When judging Model A Fords we allowed for safety items such as extra lighting/turn signals/ seat belts etc. We also had a modified class that allowed for 12V and hydraulic brakes/V-8 rims. I agree on the 700c wheels for riding. We are looking for a concours 1890's wooden wheel bike for Sharon to ride. We plan on having the original wheelset for corectnesss and display, and having a riding wheelset, still wood, but new, for safety. As my project came without most of the original parts I am going for era corectness with a caveat for safety. As I have no wheelset I will probably go modern size wood. If its a keeper you are going to ride consider two sets.


----------



## drsuperbe1916 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Tires*

I see this bike listed in the 1919 Mead catalog as the Ranger "Motorbike".  I have a Superbe with the same wheels and also need tires.  What have you found for tires?
Don


----------

